# Paint over Solid Stain?



## 1800Upstate (May 27, 2008)

I met with a client that would like to have paint put over the solid oil stain on his home.
Cabot's Solid Oil 6701- 6 years ago on new rough sawn cedar.
Lots of mildew, some peeling on fascia, but generally sound.
I suggested a coat of oil based Cover Stain and the a coat of Solid Acrylic.
He asked if it would be better to paint it. My honest answer was, it may be. I didn't notice any moisture issues. Mildew started about a year ago which I attribute to the coating reaching its' life span.
I'm looking for suggestions as to what I should do. Thanks for any and all replies. 1800Upstate


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

there are like 4 threads on this scattered about PT. Might try finding one of them . . .


----------



## 1800Upstate (May 27, 2008)

*I searched first...*

I did "Might try finding one of the them" and my search produced 120 results that did not address my specific issue. Not surprisingly, there were probably more "non-helpful" responses like yours than friendly advice for my question.:thumbup: Don't assume I didn't do the work before posting. Nice to meet you.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

here are a couple
http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2410&highlight=paint+stain
http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2350&highlight=paint+stain
http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2521&highlight=paint+stain
http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2067&highlight=paint+stain


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Personally I would use Cabots ProVT. If you use paint and its a flat sheen then I believe the end result will be the same as ProVT. 
I think rough cedar with anything with a sheen on it looks unnatural, I guess.


----------

